# August First Programming Changes



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Over at Satguys they are reporting some programming changes effective August 1st. From what I understand of it, Platinum is going away and will be recombined with HD addon for $10 for both but DVR advantage is going away and the multi preimum package discounts are going away. As always with E* it is very confusing so take a look at it and let me know what ya'll make of it.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...programming-changes-effective-august-1st.html


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Well just from reading that, DVR Advantage isn't going away, it's just being renamed to "with DVR".

More interesting is this:



> New "HD & Platinum" Package Priced at $10.00/mo. - Effective August 1, 2009, we are updating our HD add-on packages. New or existing customers who subscribe to a Classic package and would like to subscribe or upgrade to an HD add-on package will receive the new "HD & Platinum" add-on package for $10.00/mo. These customers will receive HD channels that are based on the level of standard-definition programming they subscribe to, plus the channels currently available in the "PlatinumHD" add-on package. The "HD & Platinum" package will replace all of the current Classic HD add-on packages (e.g., BronzeHD, SilverHD, etc.).


So we'll be getting Platinum for the same $10 we already pay in our HD activation fee?

Boo-freakin' yah.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Just more and more confusion with their packages. It really is a mess, whenever I do a dish install I have no clue in advance what channels the customer will get.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I asks this there, and still have not seen a response, so I thought I would try here and see what happens..

If you have Platinum now, which is a $10 package, come 8/1, you'll get it anyway and your bill goes down $10, *yes or no?*

Or

If you have Platinum now, and you cancel it, you get a $5 cancel fee, and save $10 month thereafter, but on 8/1, those channels come back? *Yes or No?*

Or

If you never had Platinum, but had Gold, come 8/1, do those channels fall into Gold HD, *Yes or No?*


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Well just from reading that, DVR Advantage isn't going away, it's just being renamed to "with DVR".
> 
> More interesting is this:
> 
> ...


Not really. It says customers " would like to* subscribe or upgrade* to an HD add-on package will receive the new "HD & Platinum" add-on package for $10.00/mo." 
If you already have platinum or hd add on package you are not included.
I think there will be a big fuss if people who have been paying for platinum dont get it for free like the people that will upgrade to hd, or new hd customers.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

normang said:


> I asks this there, and still have not seen a response, so I thought I would try here and see what happens..
> 
> If you have Platinum now, which is a $10 package, come 8/1, you'll get it anyway and your bill goes down $10, *yes or no?*
> 
> ...


I think you will not see an automatic 10.00 savings. I think we will have to call and complain, but then we may lose our grandfathered status and lose on the bundling savings.*Leave it to dish to confuse things and change the names of their packages 2 times in less than a year!*


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My best guess is that I suspect they won't automatically change people over to the new HD+Platinum package deal. As annoying as this will be, it probably is good for consistency because we normally want to be grandfathered into older packages and not forced to change. This is one of the rare cases where you'd want to be upgraded to the new tier.

Now, the vague part is whether or not current HD subscribers will be eligible for this new package. The way things have been worded (and we haven't seen anything 100% official and final from Dish yet I don't think) has left the door open to several situations.

It would, of course, be in the monumentally stupid category for Dish to not let all its customers get in on this package change... but I can't say I'm 100% sure they will.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jclewter79 said:


> Over at Satguys they are reporting some programming changes effective August 1st. From what I understand of it, Platinum is going away and will be recombined with HD addon for $10 for both but DVR advantage is going away and the multi preimum package discounts are going away. As always with E* it is very confusing so take a look at it and let me know what ya'll make of it.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...programming-changes-effective-august-1st.html


I hope to God, BUDA Platimum goes bye bye! I bet not many customers didn't think it was worth it.. I'm one.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am really not sure about all of this but, I had Platinum in the past and enjoyed it but, it was not worth $10. Since I am not currently subscribing to any premium packages, I intend to call on 8/2 and ask how much it would cost to get the platinum package. I guess I will have to wait until then to see what they say.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> My best guess is that I suspect they won't automatically change people over to the new HD+Platinum package deal. As annoying as this will be, it probably is good for consistency because we normally want to be grandfathered into older packages and not forced to change. This is one of the rare cases where you'd want to be upgraded to the new tier.
> 
> Now, the vague part is whether or not current HD subscribers will be eligible for this new package. The way things have been worded (and we haven't seen anything 100% official and final from Dish yet I don't think) has left the door open to several situations.
> 
> It would, of course, be in the monumentally stupid category for Dish to not let all its customers get in on this package change... but I can't say I'm 100% sure they will.


What is maybe a better question is ... Why are the details on the upcoming promotion be discussed now and on this website? These details are for DISH and retailers right now and may be changed prior to August 1. It causes nothing but confusion.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Mr-Rick said:


> What is maybe a better question is ... Why are the details on the upcoming promotion be discussed now and on this website? These details are for DISH and retailers right now and may be changed prior to August 1. It causes nothing but confusion.


Yeah, Dish wouldn't want to float these ideas out to a group like DBSTalk.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

My best guess is that Scott released this because he is a retailer and is privy to this infomation. I am pretty sure that E* is aware of his website and would have told him not to release it if they did not want it released. I don't hang around here to just be as informed as the regular customer.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> My best guess is that Scott released this because he is a retailer and is privy to this infomation. I am pretty sure that E* is aware of his website and would have told him not to release it if they did not want it released. I don't hang around here to just be as informed as the regular customer.


Scott isn't a retailer but has friends that are retailers and contacts withing Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr-Rick said:


> What is maybe a better question is ... Why are the details on the upcoming promotion be discussed now and on this website? These details are for DISH and retailers right now and may be changed prior to August 1. It causes nothing but confusion.


The OP of this thread found some info on another Web site, and brought it up here for discussion. I think having found the info on another site, it definitely warrants discussion here.

So, to me, the better better question would be... why would Dish allow this kind of information to go public in today's viral age of instant-spreading of info unless they are ok with it being public?

I don't disagree that it causes confusion, and we might be speculating and worrying about rules that never come to pass... but history tells us that Dish has made package/pricing changes in August in the past... and especially with HD offerings... so we kinda have to pay attention if someone digs up a piece of information like this.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The OP of this thread found some info on another Web site, and brought it up here for discussion. I think having found the info on another site, it definitely warrants discussion here.
> 
> So, to me, the better better question would be... why would Dish allow this kind of information to go public in today's viral age of instant-spreading of info unless they are ok with it being public?
> 
> I don't disagree that it causes confusion, and we might be speculating and worrying about rules that never come to pass... but history tells us that Dish has made package/pricing changes in August in the past... and especially with HD offerings... so we kinda have to pay attention if someone digs up a piece of information like this.


They went public with it? When? Information that is sent to retailers in the form of FACTS BLASTS or business rules or other communication by DISH to the retailers falls under section 14 of the retailer agreement headed "Confidentiality". In this case the information provided to the retailer about upcoming promotions, activity, etc is proprietary communication between the retailer and DISH.

Is it a big deal? Depends on how you look at it. Invariably there will be people who will read this and start calling the 1-800 number asking for details and the CSR's will be clueless. A waste of time for everyone. There are other angles as well.

I mean if DISH wanted these promotions "evaluated" by Dbstalk, they would have sent DBStalk a copy of the facts blast and solicited comments. Now if that was the case, great. If not, it supports the confidentiality aspect of the original communication.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr-Rick said:


> They went public with it? When? Information that is sent to retailers in the form of FACTS BLASTS or business rules or other communication by DISH to the retailers falls under section 14 of the retailer agreement headed "Confidentiality". In this case the information provided to the retailer about upcoming promotions, activity, etc is proprietary communication between the retailer and DISH.
> 
> Is it a big deal? Depends on how you look at it. Invariably there will be people who will read this and start calling the 1-800 number asking for details and the CSR's will be clueless. A waste of time for everyone. There are other angles as well.
> 
> I mean if DISH wanted these promotions "evaluated" by Dbstalk, they would have sent DBStalk a copy of the facts blast and solicited comments. Now if that was the case, great. If not, it supports the confidentiality aspect of the original communication.


Then perhaps Dish should do something about folks that are violating those agreements.

DBSTalk didn't break the news in this case. The OP found the news broken at another site and wondered why we weren't talking about it here. I think that's a fair question, and if the news is true is definitely something we should be talking about here.

IF Dish is sending sensitive information to people that are revealing the info when they are not supposed to... I would ask the very obvious question of why isn't Dish doing something about that?

Not specific to this issue... but retailers in general seem to be notorious in all fields for divulging information they shouldn't... or putting product on the shelves for sale before the street date. If someone I know goes into Best Buy and sees a movie, he buys it. If he tells me about it, and I tell him that movie isn't supposed to be out until August... I still go and see if I can buy a copy. The cat's already out of the bag... and the movie studio should pursue action against Best Buy for their violation.

That's what I see happening here. One of our subscribers sees discussion on another site that isn't happening here. He calls attention to it and provokes discussion. We can't hardly ignore the elephant in the room once the zookeeper lets him escape the cage.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

FWIW, I called and asked the CSR (who had a foreign accent) if they were aware of the package changes coming up in August. She said they *had* been informed. I then asked if I'd automatically get Platinum HD since it was being combined with the $10 HD enabling fee and she said "Yes". But we'll see come August 1st what really happens.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Then perhaps Dish should do something about folks that are violating those agreements.
> 
> DBSTalk didn't break the news in this case. The OP found the news broken at another site and wondered why we weren't talking about it here. I think that's a fair question, and if the news is true is definitely something we should be talking about here.
> 
> ...


I agree that the OP is not to blame here. He read something on another site and brought it over for discussion. I understand that.

But history will show that this site is HEAVILY moderated and in the spirit of such I was wondering why this particular thread was not moderated. If someone asks for coordinates for putting a DTV or E* dish up in Canada, he gets deleted (rightfully so because it goes against the Residential Agreement). But if revealing proprietary information goes against DISH policy shouldn't it too be moderated?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Once something leaves the confines of someone's computer. office, whatever, to any number of intended recipients, via mail, email, fax, etc, unless they are under legal non-disclosure not to reveal the contents of what they are sent, then they are free to do whatever they want with it. 

I am assuming that something that Dish sends to its retailers in this form is not under a non-disclosure, and if it was, and they could discover the source, then Dish has a right to punitive action. Saying that, I doubt that the poster of the info on the other site, would have done it, if he knew that he could be in violation of the law.

At the same time, its sort of clear that its premature to be calling Dish asking about something that is not yet in place, because as noted, CSR's, are either not going to be able to talk about it, or they won't know anything about it. Either way, we'll all find out in about 12 days or so if anything is "officially" announced.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

What is HD Platinum? I don't see anything about it on dish's web site. I have at 100 (bronze) and HD bronze and a VIP 722.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

tymekeeper said:


> What is HD Platinum? I don't see anything about it on dish's web site. I have at 100 (bronze) and HD bronze and a VIP 722.


http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/customer.aspx

go down to the bottom of the page


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

dennispap said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/customer.aspx
> 
> go down to the bottom of the page


Thanks, didn't know it was an add on. Wish NFL Network was in there. Still some good channels if it is for real.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any thoughts to how this effects people with AEP? I have AEP + Platinum (currently $20 [Gold+Platinum]), but this makes it sound like they are combining 'HD Gold' and 'HD Platinum' into one item which only costs $10. Would I have call up to get the $10 taken off and would it cause anything else to change on my account?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

JackDobiash said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts to how this effects people with AEP? I have AEP + Platinum (currently $20 [Gold+Platinum]), but this makes it sound like they are combining 'HD Gold' and 'HD Platinum' into one item which only costs $10. Would I have call up to get the $10 taken off and would it cause anything else to change on my account?


Someone else said this, but of course *this is only speculation.
Nothing official*
CURRENT PLATINUM SUBS - Will get $10 credit on their bills starting with the *September Cycle*

CURRENT HD ADD-ON SUBSCRIBERS (Classic Bronze/Silver/Gold+HD) - Will get the platinum channels automatically for no charge. But not necessarily at 12:01am Aug 1

CURRENT TURBO HD SUBSCRIBERS - nothing has been decided yet by Dish.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mr-Rick said:


> I agree that the OP is not to blame here. He read something on another site and brought it over for discussion. I understand that.
> 
> But history will show that this site is HEAVILY moderated and in the spirit of such I was wondering why this particular thread was not moderated. If someone asks for coordinates for putting a DTV or E* dish up in Canada, he gets deleted (rightfully so because it goes against the Residential Agreement). But if revealing proprietary information goes against DISH policy shouldn't it too be moderated?


Hey Rick.... :hi:

The problem is that no one here violated any regulations and, I suspect, it was probably posted here not realizing that the original post that he read was in violation of any regulations. If someone posts asking how to set up a dish that is in obvious violation of laws or Dish TOS, then, obviously, it should be deleted. This wasn't the case this time since the OP didn't realize that it was a violation and didn't know where the info came from. Dish really should go after the source of the leak, and, I suspect, they know where (and who) that leak is. Their failure to act must mean that they don't take the violation seriously.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr-Rick said:


> But history will show that this site is HEAVILY moderated and in the spirit of such I was wondering why this particular thread was not moderated. If someone asks for coordinates for putting a DTV or E* dish up in Canada, he gets deleted (rightfully so because it goes against the Residential Agreement). But if revealing proprietary information goes against DISH policy shouldn't it too be moderated?


Richard already answered this, but I'll add my 2 cents as well 

If someone posts something here obviously in violation of TOS with Dish, it's an easy thing to spot and we all know it should be deleted.

DBSTalk has in the past had Dish ask for users to participate in beta testing (I remember something with the ViP622 at some point and the Web scheduling). Beyond the public inquiry for volunteers, those who signed up were told to keep things private and submit problems to Dish.

It was easy to spot people violating that, because we were fully in the loop on that.

As for retailer communications... I don't immediately know how to spot that since I'm not a retailer. In a situation like this, if a user here sees something elsewhere online... I'm not sure how we'd immediately know what is covered under confidentiality or not.

As Richard says, it seems like if it were a big deal to Dish... that they'd be talking to their retailers AND the other Web sites that are posting this information. I'm also sure too that we'd hear from Dish as well asking us where we heard the information.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a question for you Rick. Since you are obviously a retailer and in the know about these things, how often do ya'll receive pieces of infomation such as this one and they actually do decide to scrap the idea before the customer knows about it? I mean, what are our chances this is going to happen? As, for the "leak", not only did Scott post this openly on his website, he has written an article on multichannel news about his thoughts on the subject. I think there is a pretty good chance that E* is not too worried about it.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't really understand why they didn't make a Classic 250 DVR Advantage before now anyway. I guess it saved customers money by making the 250 Bonus Pack a premium package to bundle together with the movie channels and Gold HD.

We pay $40 for Gold HD, 250 Bonus Pack, HBO, and Showtime now. New customers will pay about $49 for the same programming.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Link said:


> I don't really understand why they didn't make a Classic 250 DVR Advantage before now anyway. I guess it saved customers money by making the 250 Bonus Pack a premium package to bundle together with the movie channels and Gold HD.
> 
> We pay $40 for Gold HD, 250 Bonus Pack, HBO, and Showtime now. New customers will pay about $49 for the same programming.


Yes, but with platinum for free new customers would come out a dollar ahead


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

jclewter79 said:


> Yes, but with platinum for free new customers would come out a dollar ahead


True. But I have no interest in the receiving the few HD channels in the Platinum package so I'm happy the way it is. I guess the Everything Package really does save money now with the Classic Gold 250, DVR, and all the premium movies now since they are about $55 total if you add them individually.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Link said:


> I don't really understand why they didn't make a Classic 250 DVR Advantage before now anyway. I guess it saved customers money by making the 250 Bonus Pack a premium package to bundle together with the movie channels and Gold HD.
> 
> We pay $40 for Gold HD, 250 Bonus Pack, HBO, and Showtime now. New customers will pay about $49 for the same programming.


How do you figure that? The way I figure it, new customers will now pay only $42 for what you get now plus they get the Platinum HD channels. Do the math, it is still $10 difference between Classic Silver 200 and Classic Gold 250, HD and Platinum are now $10 together, the only difference is that new customers will not be able to include the 250 pack and HD with the premium bundle, however the way I understand it, HBO and Showtime will still bundle for $22. So $10 + $10 + $22 = $42, only a $2 increase with 11 additional HD channels for that $2. I think this new structure starting August 1, is simpler and a move in the wright direction for E*.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> How do you figure that? The way I figure it, new customers will now pay only $42 for what you get now plus they get the Platinum HD channels. Do the math, it is still $10 difference between Classic Silver 200 and Classic Gold 250, HD and Platinum are now $10 together, the only difference is that new customers will not be able to include the 250 pack and HD with the premium bundle, however the way I understand it, HBO and Showtime will still bundle for $22. So $10 + $10 + $22 = $42, only a $2 increase with 11 additional HD channels for that $2. I think this new structure starting August 1, is simpler and a move in the wright direction for E*.


My bad. The way I understood it is there will be no bundling of any premium services for new customers. HBO will cost $15.99, Cinemax, Showtime, and Starz $12.99 each. But I guess maybe its just no bundling with the HD Package and 250 Bonus Pack which I never realized they did anyway until recently.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Something doesn't seem right about those rates unless they're Promo rates. I pay annually and get the equivalent of about a month's discount (pay for about 11 months), but it seems like it's higher than what I'm seeing here.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Something doesn't seem right about those rates unless they're Promo rates. I pay annually and get the equivalent of about a month's discount (pay for about 11 months), but it seems like it's higher than what I'm seeing here.


I was wondering if you could pay annually and get one month free. I got a customer loyalty promo in the mail and was going to ask about paying annually in addition to the promo.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Then perhaps Dish should do something about folks that are violating those agreements.
> 
> DBSTalk didn't break the news in this case. The OP found the news broken at another site and wondered why we weren't talking about it here. I think that's a fair question, and if the news is true is definitely something we should be talking about here.
> 
> ...





jclewter79 said:


> I have a question for you Rick. Since you are obviously a retailer and in the know about these things, how often do ya'll receive pieces of infomation such as this one and they actually do decide to scrap the idea before the customer knows about it? I mean, what are our chances this is going to happen? As, for the "leak", not only did Scott post this openly on his website, he has written an article on multichannel news about his thoughts on the subject. I think there is a pretty good chance that E* is not too worried about it.


1) That is a fair question of how often do items get released to the retailer and it is either dropped or altered in a major way before the customer finds out. It happens but I'm not keeping score, sorry. As a matter of fact there was some sort of issue with hardware that was announced and pulled back about 60 days ago. In fact it got pulled back relatively quick as a second channel that I get DISH info from didn't cover it at all. Don't know all the details.... Honest!

2) What Scott does on his website is his business and you are correct that if DISH wants to make an issue of it they can. The news is no big deal really and ofcourse DISH is not going to do anything about this. HOWEVER, the big point I was trying to make and I think some got it, was the level of moderation on this website. While certain emails get deleted or modified because it violates DISH policy (how do I get reception in Toronto, Ontario, or I have a Club Dish # if anyone needs it, etc) I felt that this high standard should also apply to proprietary information between DISH, retailers, and distributors which by the way is protected by a confidentiality clause. In this case information regarding upcoming promotions. Is it ok to post business rules or explain in detail what retailers are paid for installs and upgrades? Where is the line here?

I am not looking for a response to my questions, please. As far as I'm concerned this topic is done. But you did ask me and I responded.

On to the next topic.... Anyone have issues with a 612, HDMI, Samsung LCD, that produces a loud static sound when turning on the receiver after turning on the television?


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

tymekeeper said:


> I was wondering if you could pay annually and get one month free. I got a customer loyalty promo in the mail and was going to ask about paying annually in addition to the promo.


It is my understanding that there is no annual payment option for DHA. I do recall they had at one point offered 12 months for the price of 11 months if you owned the equipment. I don't know of anyone who does this as all (practically all) of our new activations are DHA (lease).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr-Rick said:


> HOWEVER, the big point I was trying to make and I think some got it, was the level of moderation on this website. While certain emails get deleted or modified because it violates DISH policy (how do I get reception in Toronto, Ontario, or I have a Club Dish # if anyone needs it, etc) I felt that this high standard should also apply to proprietary information between DISH, retailers, and distributors which by the way is protected by a confidentiality clause. In this case information regarding upcoming promotions. Is it ok to post business rules or explain in detail what retailers are paid for installs and upgrades? Where is the line here?


Frankly, I see no inconsistency here on our part. Since you asked, I'll be happy to explain.

If I see a post about how to hack a receiver or steal service, I know that is against Terms of Service for Dish, so I can react to it appropriately.

If I see a post saying "Dish is going to start having XXX for $YY.YY on August 1st" how am I supposed to know whether that is confidential or just advance notice? Truth be told, this is exactly the kind of information Charlie might share on a Charlie Chat if there had been one recently... so such a post doesn't immediately POP to me as something meant to be kept confidential.

The only people who would really know this for sure are: Dish, and the Retailers with whom this "confidential" information is shared.

Now, consider Dish's reaction (or non-reaction)...

If Dish sees someone stealing their service, or suspects (you know the audits they do from time to time)... Dish reacts and goes after the people stealing service. This reinforces my interpretation of their Terms of Service as being things we should moderate here.

But when Dish sees posts on another forum and doesn't react to them... or an article on a Web site and doesn't react to it... and then another user posts here and asks if we have heard the latest news... any reasonable person (or moderator) almost has to conclude that this information is ok for public consumption.

I submit to you that if Dish thought the conversation on other forums OR this thread here were discussing something that Retailers were not supposed to share... that we would have heard about it and would react accordingly.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Link said:


> We pay $40 for Gold HD, 250 Bonus Pack, HBO, and Showtime now.


http://dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=AT250
http://dishnetwork.com/premiums/default.aspx

Looks to me like that's only the first 6 months, then it goes to $57.99 + $22.00 + whatever the locals, HD and/or DVR fees might be.

What am I missing?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> http://dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=AT250
> http://dishnetwork.com/premiums/default.aspx
> 
> Looks to me like that's only the first 6 months, then it goes to $57.99 + $22.00 + whatever the locals, HD and/or DVR fees might be.
> ...


Ok, He is not talking about the whole Top 250. He is talking about the Top 250 bonus pack. As it stands now, when you have dvr advantage it is the top 200. If you want to add the top 250 channels it is $10 more a month and is considereded a preimium package. As it stands now, if you have 4 preimum packages you are able to get them for $40 a month. So 250 bonus pack, Platinum HD, HBO, Showtime equals $40 a month then you add whatever top 200 dvr advantage plus HD addon cost for your total monthly bill. He was never talking about what the whole monthly bill is only a part of it.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Frankly, I see no inconsistency here on our part. Since you asked, I'll be happy to explain.
> 
> If I see a post about how to hack a receiver or steal service, I know that is against Terms of Service for Dish, so I can react to it appropriately.
> 
> ...


Actually stewart I didn't ask...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> As a matter of fact there was some sort of issue with hardware that was announced and pulled back about 60 days ago.


This has happened a few times in the past. I recall seeing a combo Dish receiver/DVD player in one box at one of the many conventions that I used to go to. This thing never made it to the marketplace at the time. I am sure there have been many other products that were developed and never made it to the public along the way.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Dish had an offer on my account to try Turbo Platinum HD for free (instead of $10 per month.) *yawn* the only reason I bothered trying it was because I thought It'd give me BBCA. No, barring MGM HD and Universal HD, nothing here.

So apparenty the trial isn't actually "platinum", but the HD-only channels that you'd otherwise need a Platinum level subscription to get.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Link said:


> My bad. The way I understood it is there will be no bundling of any premium services for new customers. HBO will cost $15.99, Cinemax, Showtime, and Starz $12.99 each. But I guess maybe its just no bundling with the HD Package and 250 Bonus Pack which I never realized they did anyway until recently.


What is the HD Package and 250 Bonus Pack?


----------



## cjohnsodbs (Jul 2, 2009)

So I've been waffling. Is it time to order service befor 8/1, or should I wait until after 8/1? I'm planning on Silver with 2 duo receivers (1HD). What will be less costly? I didn't notice anything about service cuts.... Thoughts?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

When I called about my loyalty bonus last week, the CSR told me that Platinum was going to start being included with everything, so the "Platinum HD free for 3 months (a $30 savings)" is essentially BS. It will be free for everyone forever, if I understood her right.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

cjohnsodbs said:


> So I've been waffling. Is it time to order service befor 8/1, or should I wait until after 8/1? I'm planning on Silver with 2 duo receivers (1HD). What will be less costly? I didn't notice anything about service cuts.... Thoughts?


Well, generally the promotions change on August 1st and Feburary 1st. If your activation is now you will get the current promotion, if activation occurs after 8-1 you will get the new one. It might be better to wait a week or so to make sure you get what you are expecting to get.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Well, generally the promotions change on August 1st and Feburary 1st. If your activation is now you will get the current promotion, if activation occurs after 8-1 you will get the new one. It might be better to wait a week or so to make sure you get what you are expecting to get.


Not activation, it goes by when your account is BUILT. Everyone that gets set up before Saturday, even if installed after 8/1 has the current promotions, not the new ones.


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

So, as an existing customer, come August 1st, what should I call and request to get the best deal? I currently have Classic 200, HD, HBO/Starz and Cinemax for 1penny...Id like to add the PlatinumHD (I miss HDNet Movies), while keeping my bill the same/lowering it...dont want to accidently raise it because I called and screwed myself for 1 channel that I was living without before.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ENDContra said:


> So, as an existing customer, come August 1st, what should I call and request to get the best deal? I currently have Classic 200, HD, HBO/Starz and Cinemax for 1penny...Id like to add the PlatinumHD (I miss HDNet Movies), while keeping my bill the same/lowering it...dont want to accidently raise it because I called and screwed myself for 1 channel that I was living without before.


I think they are going to turn them on automatically. I am going to wait a few days and see how the smoke clears.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

The August 1 date surprises me. I don't recall DISH ever changing the programming customers were receiving on a weekend. Is there anyone there to flip the switch on a Saturday? I try never to call on a weekend because I know there's no chance of getting a rep in the US.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I appears that the TurboHD packages have gone away. The Dish Network website is still a little buggy in the areas of HD this morning but, from what I can tell, TurboHD has gone bye bye. I guess the time has come to start starving all those Turbo and absolute subs to bigger packages.


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Guys
From what I can gather what they've done is to include the HD PLATINUM for a $5 price increase, which is really sad. Hope this is the only price increase!!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

johnteeee said:


> Hi Guys
> From what I can gather what they've done is to include the HD PLATINUM for a $5 price increase, which is really sad. Hope this is the only price increase!!


They are just including the price of locals in the package price now thats all, no increase.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

johnteeee said:


> Hi Guys
> From what I can gather what they've done is to include the HD PLATINUM for a $5 price increase, which is really sad. Hope this is the only price increase!!


Not sure where you are getting the $5 increase? It appears to me looking at the web site that Platinum HD channels are now included for free with the Classic HD add on, that is a $10 decrease for new customers at least, only time will tell how this will shake out for the current customers.

I could not find any mention at all of the "with DVR" replacement for the "DVR Advantage". E* desperately needs to clean up their website, and make info easier to find and comprehend.


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Chris Freeland said:


> Not sure where you are getting the $5 increase? It appears to me looking at the web site that Platinum HD channels are now included for free with the Classic HD add on, that is a $10 decrease for new customers at least, only time will tell how this will shake out for the current customers.
> 
> I could not find any mention at all of the "with DVR" replacement for the "DVR Advantage". E* desperately needs to clean up their website, and make info easier to find and comprehend.


The $5 increase has been added to all packages if you notice for example the
"CLASSIC GOLD 250" has increased from $57.99 to $62.99 but as jclewter79
indicated, it's hopefully the price of "LOCALS" that has been tagged on and can be turned down if one wishes to do but the prices have definitely gone
up !!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Sir

I am outraged by Dishnetwork’s second rate increase in one year I am paying one hundred and twenty one dollars and I have free HBO for one more month. Why are you raising all packages by five dollars? In this economic turndown when people are loosing their homes and such your company does not seem to care. My dearest roommate doesn’t have HD in room because it costs too much, so I am going to switch to AT&T U-verse because you can have three dvrs in three rooms and they have true on demand.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Sir
> 
> I am outraged by Dishnetwork's second rate increase in one year I am paying one hundred and twenty one dollars and I have free HBO for one more month. Why are you raising all packages by five dollars? In this economic turndown when people are loosing their homes and such your company does not seem to care. My dearest roommate doesn't have HD in room because it costs too much, so I am going to switch to AT&T U-verse because you can have three dvrs in three rooms and they have true on demand.


The prices aren't increasing. They just added locals into them and are adding the $5 cost of locals. See here.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> Sir
> 
> I am going to switch to AT&T U-verse because you can have three dvrs in three rooms and they have true on demand.


Rate increases suck, but you're the one who talked me out of U-Verse, and you want to go back? You won't likey.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Sir
> 
> I am outraged by Dishnetwork's second rate increase in one year I am paying one hundred and twenty one dollars and I have free HBO for one more month. Why are you raising all packages by five dollars? In this economic turndown when people are loosing their homes and such your company does not seem to care. My dearest roommate doesn't have HD in room because it costs too much, so I am going to switch to AT&T U-verse because you can have three dvrs in three rooms and they have true on demand.


I stuck with U-verse and I'm glad I did. Since I got it last year after dumping DISH, they continue to improve their product. You can now control the main hd dvr from any of the units in the house. The hd pq is now outstanding and the sd pq is the best there is , hands down. Go back,Paul!


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

Holy crap people, It has been said many times, the new prices listed are including locals, read the bloody thread before posting in it!!! The Platinum HD is indeed still around for existing accounts, just call in and say "hey I hear platinum HD is free now, why am I paying for it!" And any agent worth his weight in High Fructose Corn Syrup will get it going for you.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm paid until mid August. Hope it gets sorted out by then. I'd love to see my bill drop $10 but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Info on Platinum HD for existing customers that already have it. 
I just went through a whole song and dance with a CSR and a Customer Loyalty and retention rep.
First the CSR understood that I was calling because new cutomers who add HD will get their tier and Platinum for only $10 a month and I am being charged $20 a month for the same (With AEP with locals). I told her I did not think it was fair. She offered me $10 off for 5 months or if I took another 2 year contract, for a year. I pointed out that if I were a new customer adding HD now I would get it for $10 more with no time limit. She agreed and said that was all she was authorized to do but could tranfer me to customer loyalty. I told her I understood and had her transfer me.
Here is where it got interesting and there was a LOT of tapdancing. The rep told me that the offer was only for a year and he would lower my bill for a year by $10 or for 2 years with a new 2 year contract. I told him I was looking at the website as we spoke and saw nothing abut it being for a year only. He kept insisting it was a limited time offer for a year. I asked him for the URL of the page where it said that and I typed it in. The 1 year offer was $20 off the price of AEP with locals, it had NOTHING to do with Platinum HD. I pointed that out to him and he changed his tune very quickly!
He then seemed to understand completely what I was talking about and told me that Platinum HD no longer exists and is being bundled with the other HD for $10. I told him I was looking at my bill online for the period starting Aug 16 and I was being billed $10 for gold HD and an additional $10 for Platinum HD. He then said that was because the bills were prepared before this went into effect but he would credit my account right now and also give my free HD for 10 months ($10 credit on my bill).
He kept apologizing at this point. He said that the next bill will show everything correctly.
I find it a bit strange that I had to point out that the 1 year time limit he ketp telling me was on the price change of Platinum HD had NOTHING to do with the HD add on at all but was the basic AEP price promo offer and only after that did he 'understand' what I was talking about. I guess he didin't expect me to be looking at the dish website as we spoke since he was a bit surprised when I started reading him what it said.
A song and dance indeed!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I did not have platinum currently but had subscribed to it in the past. Did a chat this morning, and got the platinum channels lit for free in no time.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

paja said:


> I stuck with U-verse and I'm glad I did. Since I got it last year after dumping DISH, they continue to improve their product. You can now control the main hd dvr from any of the units in the house. The hd pq is now outstanding and the sd pq is the best there is , hands down. Go back,Paul!


I really don't want to back because I can't use their lousy remote.. I agree the channel lineup is outstanding, but I can't afford to break Dish's contract.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

ehb224 said:


> Info on Platinum HD for existing customers that already have it.
> I just went through a whole song and dance with a CSR and a Customer Loyalty and retention rep.
> First the CSR understood that I was calling because new cutomers who add HD will get their tier and Platinum for only $10 a month and I am being charged $20 a month for the same (With AEP with locals). I told her I did not think it was fair. She offered me $10 off for 5 months or if I took another 2 year contract, for a year. I pointed out that if I were a new customer adding HD now I would get it for $10 more with no time limit. She agreed and said that was all she was authorized to do but could tranfer me to customer loyalty. I told her I understood and had her transfer me.
> Here is where it got interesting and there was a LOT of tapdancing. The rep told me that the offer was only for a year and he would lower my bill for a year by $10 or for 2 years with a new 2 year contract. I told him I was looking at the website as we spoke and saw nothing abut it being for a year only. He kept insisting it was a limited time offer for a year. I asked him for the URL of the page where it said that and I typed it in. The 1 year offer was $20 off the price of AEP with locals, it had NOTHING to do with Platinum HD. I pointed that out to him and he changed his tune very quickly!
> ...


I agree it's crazy and it's August 1 when the new promotions start. Could you imagine what the CSR's were going through when people were calling prior to August 1st because they saw on the internet there are some changes coming?


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I just on line chatted and mentioned the web site says Platinum is free for any HD package. I didn't see them in blue in the guide. She said it was true and switched me to technicle and he added them. I have the old AT100 and HD Bronze and A VIP 722. So I guess they are waiting for existing customers to ask them or it is just taking time for them to activate all their HD customers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I just chatted online (10 PM Sunday night) and in 5 minutes I got Platinum tacked on for free. WOO


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I chatted and got the upgrade as well for free. One note though. they tried to charge me $5 one time fee for changing my package. I said I thought this was only for downgrade and they waived the fee immediately.


----------



## jbrooks987 (Jun 5, 2004)

I tried to add it thru chat over the weekend and was not successful. Finally chatted with tech support and was told they were unable to upgrade me from gold hd to platinum because I pay annually (sp?). Bummer.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys! I was able to start a chat & now I have Platinum channels for free. I told two friends about this as well. One had no problems and the other had to be escalated. She was already subscribed to Platinum. I guess reducing someone's bill is tougher than just adding a free package.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

jbrooks987 said:


> I tried to add it thru chat over the weekend and was not successful. Finally chatted with tech support and was told they were unable to upgrade me from gold hd to platinum because I pay annually (sp?). Bummer.


Strange unless you all ready were paying for the Platinum package. If you aren't I would try again since the P channels are now free to all HD packages.


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

tymekeeper said:


> Strange unless you all ready were paying for the Platinum package. If you aren't I would try again since the P channels are now free to all HD packages.


Do you think your statement applies to HD Absolute? I still have that package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

retexan599 said:


> Do you think your statement applies to HD Absolute? I still have that package.


HD Absolute already includes the Platinum channels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, I thought I'd look at the possibility of getting the PlatinumHD charge off my bill (I've had it since the "metal packages" came into being). The screen I now see on line is:










It's interesting as we're seeing confusion galore. The only turbo page I can find is here. But this is typical for Dish. Anyone have "THE MEMO" from the person in charge, or is there no person in charge.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So I thought maybe I'd chat with an online CSR about my programming and bill. I went to the "chat" choices. Now I know it's been a couple of months since I've done this, but I got this unfamiliar screen:








To my knowledge, I don't have an "ACCOUNT PIN" separate from my online password. Does anyone know when this came about?


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

phrelin said:


> So I thought maybe I'd chat with an online CSR about my programming and bill. I went to the "chat" choices. Now I know it's been a couple of months since I've done this, but I got this unfamiliar screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just entered random 4 digit number there yesterday. It did not matter and I was connected anyway.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Just say none. It's asking if you've put a PIN on the account for 'security purposes'.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it comes up all of the time now. I always leave it blank and it works.
Used the chat sunday night, left it blank, no problems.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Well, I thought I'd look at the possibility of getting the PlatinumHD charge off my bill (I've had it since the "metal packages" came into being). The screen I now see on line is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that # 3 line wasnt there until sometimes Sunday or Mon. I had been paying for platinum for 3 years and they gave it to me for free now, However, when you take this new "free " platinum deal, you lose your premium bundling discounts.
I did the chat sun night and I had classic silver dvr advantage pack + 4 premiums
The 4 premiums were Gold HD /SHO/top 250 bonus pack/Platinum all for 40.00. So this is how it was :

57.99 Classic silver dvr advantge pack
40.00 four premiums ( hd/sho/top 250 bonus/platinum pk)
07.00 additional receiver fee
---------------------------------------
104.99
(03.00) dvr credit
------------------------------------
$ 101.99 before tax

After I changed from GOLD HD to *HD + platinum* pack my bill is now broken down to this:

67.99 Classic Gold pack WITH dvr
12.99 SHO
10.00 HD + platinum pack
07.00 additional receiver
--------------------------------------
97.98
(03.00) dvr credit
---------------------------------------
$94.98 before tax.
So in my case, i get the same programming and i save $7.01 per month.
(Save 10.00 for platinum, pay 2.99 more for showtime)
Depending on what movie channels you have it will be different. If you didnt have any movie channels, your bill should go down by $10.00
I would do the chat and you should save the platinum fee.


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> HD Absolute already includes the Platinum channels.


Thanks, I was not aware of that.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I spoke to several agents. Free Platinum is for new subs only. They won't budge for existing subs that are already paying for it.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

peano said:


> I spoke to several agents. Free Platinum is for new subs only.


 Aye, aye, aye! Aye, aye, aye!

1) Platinum HD is now included in any HD package programming - new sub, old sub, doesn't matter, as long you ask nicely.

2) Since Platinum HD is now included in any HD package programming - existing subs previously charged $10/month for Platinum HD should no longer be charged for Platinum HD (as long as you ask nicely).

3) Existing subs who didn't have Platinum HD should now get it at no additional charge - because it's included at no charge with every HD package that Dish Network now offers.

Changes effective 8/1/2009. Existing subs have to ask to get the $10 Platinum HD charge removed (since Platinum HD is included free with any HD package that Dish Network offers). Existing subs who did not receive Platinum HD prior to 8/1/2009 have to ask to get it added, since it is now free with every HD package that Dish Network offers.

I don't work for Dish Network/Echostar but after thoroughly reviewing the August 1st package changes, the above is what logic/common sense is pointing to.

Since so many of us here have been successful with a logical presentation to a CSR or Supervisor that Platinum HD is now free, I'm wondering how the rest of you are presenting your case so poorly that you're not getting anywhere. Mine was a pleasant phone call, no irritation factors, no CSR induced increase in blood pressure, I'm stumped by the rest of you.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I wish you were right. All you mentioned does not work for me. Its $10 or you lose them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

retexan599 said:


> Thanks, I was not aware of that.


You're welcome. Thus far as Dish has added new HD... the stuff they added to the Platinum pack was also added to HD Absolute customers...

Of course I wouldn't necessarily expect that trend to continue... so what you have today might be all you'll have until you change packages... but at least as of today the Platinum HD is already part of HD Absolute.


----------



## henryt4 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in. I successfully added the Platinum HD channels to my package tonight over chat. I'm currently on the Bronze package with HD. Took about 2 minutes. Can't speak to getting the $10 charge removed if you're already paying for it though. Its apparently more difficult. I gave my brother a heads up on this since he is currently paying for Platinum channels.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone have Turbo HD? Is this something that I can apply to my Turbo HD package?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

newsman said:


> Does anyone have Turbo HD? Is this something that I can apply to my Turbo HD package?


No. There is not a free option for Turbo HD packages.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

1 - "Existing Platinum subs have to ask to get the $10 Platinum HD charge removed." 

2 - "However, when you take this new "free" Platinum deal, you lose your premium bundling discounts."

Both statements from previous posts are true (especially item 1; it's NOT going to happen automagically; you must call/chat).

Didn't take long at all to do it via a phone call and a CSR that knew the latest "constraints". Future statements "will" be less than my recently created AUG/SEP statement. Even got the change fee waived since I was unable to make the change via the web site due to the software computing a change fee 3 times higher than it should have been.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> HD Absolute already includes the Platinum channels.


Should I ping system info?? They're ignnoring my Emails.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Should I ping system info?? They're ignnoring my Emails.


Paul, are you able to use the Dish CSR Chat system? It seems to be working well for the many who have gotten their Platinum for free (see the discussion on the thread Free Platinum HD?)

This post is reflective of the whole approach to current Platinum subscribers:


PDR said:


> My experience was also very positive. Connected via chat quickly. Made the change to my billing without any hassle and then, without my requesting it, gave me a credit for the next three months for Showtime and HBO which I already order. In other words he gave me the advantage of the new subscriber promotion even though I am an existing subscriber to HBO and Showtime and he did this without any prompting from me.
> 
> Clearly the word has gone out to be nice to their longtime subscribers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I strongly recommend trying an online chat with billing which begins here and you'll likely get Platinum for free.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I strongly recommend trying an online chat with billing which begins here and you'll likely get Platinum for free.


It may take a little effort as it has been reported that some haven't been able to do it. I had 2 accounts, one real smooth the other, was accomplished, but the Chat CSR did inform 1st that the website had been changed and it was for "NEW" customers only.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I know that it's only a matter of time. Now is the time you may have to play CSR roulette if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Try this
"Instead of calling or using chat I tried adding the platinum programming using my account at the Dish website. I already have HD programming, so I had to untick the (Gold) HD addon option, then click review. The next screen showed the HD & Platinum programming as an option so I selected it and saved the changes. The platinum channels were instantly available at my house."
Just worked for me!

What you do is on the "Review" screen, click "Back" and now HD & Platinum is available to check where there was a button for Gold HD before.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Should I ping system info?? They're ignnoring my Emails.


They could be hammered with requests if they are not replying as quickly as usual. I haven't tried to contact them myself. You might try the chat, as others have had some success there in the meantime.


----------



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> They could be hammered with requests if they are not replying as quickly as usual. I haven't tried to contact them myself. You might try the chat, as others have had some success there in the meantime.


Online chat worked for me... I now have the platinum HD channels for free.

Thanks!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

It appears that if you already have platinum you need to remove all HD programming then add HD service back and Platinum is included for free.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

When I called about my loyalty package which included 3 months of platinum for free, the CSR told ME that it was now being included, and my bill would go down by another $10. Sure enough when my August bill came, it was $20 less than I was used to paying. I only looked at the total online so far, so I don't know how it breaks down yet.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> It appears that if you already have platinum you need to remove all HD programming then add HD service back and Platinum is included for free.


If you do that, then you get hit with a $5 programming downgrade fee.

So, based upon what I am reading here, if one already has Platinum HD, they are going to get charged $10 a month for the service; while those who have Gold HD, and they add Platinum HD, will not be charged $10 a month?

Usually, DISH send out a notice about fee changes; I suspect did not get one. Maybe because I am a Platinum HD subscriber to begin with.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> If you do that, then you get hit with a $5 programming downgrade fee.
> 
> So, based upon what I am reading here, if one already has Platinum HD, they are going to get charged $10 a month for the service; while those who have Gold HD, and they add Platinum HD, will not be charged $10 a month?
> 
> Usually, DISH send out a notice about fee changes; I suspect did not get one. Maybe because I am a Platinum HD subscriber to begin with.


Even if you are charged the $5 for the downgrade fee, you save $5 1st month, as Platinum will now be free instead of $10, so its a wash, and you save even more down the road, as you wont have to pay the extra $10 a month so well over a $100, the 1st year alone. I highly suggest playing chat roulette, you get the saving right away and only have the pro-rated portion on your bill for the current month.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Even if you are charged the $5 for the downgrade fee, you save $5 1st month, as Platinum will now be free instead of $10, so its a wash, and you save even more down the road, as you wont have to pay the extra $10 a month so well over a $100, the 1st year alone. I highly suggest playing chat roulette, you get the saving right away and only have the pro-rated portion on your bill for the current month.


Effectively, this is a bad business practice, as DISH is not telling their customers what they are doing about pricing. If people do not monitor these forums, then they are being charged $10 for a service per month, that they should not being charged for. This is the kind of stuff that make for class action suits.

I do not mind paying a $5 a month downgrade fee. But, to have to contact someone in the Philippines or India and try to explain this sorted mess goes beyond words. That is, tell someone I want to eliminate all my HD programming and then add back all my HD programming. How silly does that sound?

Any company with reputable practices would change their billing system such that the service would show up a $0, not continuing charging people $10. And, in this case for thousands of people who do not know about this change; DISH is making an extra $10 per month if they don't do anything, or a $5 one time charge if they decide to do something. There is a word for this; it is called fraud. And once the legal world gets wind of this, and other DISH pricing practices, expect a class action suit in the near future.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gotta love those class actions, only people that come out good are the lawyers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Gotta love those class actions, only people that come out good are the lawyers.


Yes, but if Charlie were a customer he'd sue!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Paul, are you able to use the Dish CSR Chat system? It seems to be working well for the many who have gotten their Platinum for free (see the discussion on the thread Free Platinum HD?)
> 
> This post is reflective of the whole approach to current Platinum subscribers:


I got PlatimumHHD like I told them to, but they lowered my program packed from classic 250 to 200. I didn't ask for it. The CSRS are IDIOTS!!! So in a few weeks I'm heading to U-verse. I'm sick of Charlie & his rinky dink company.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Yes, but if Charlie were a customer he'd sue!


Yeah, I guess he would if he were a customer like us. In his position I am pretty sure he does not have a slimline nailed to the side of the mansion but, the billing deal works out in his favor.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

After 30 minutes with technical support, and using a couple threads on DBStalk, I managed to convince them to eliminate the separate charge for "Platinum HD" for $10 and it was replaced with anew bill notation "HD & Platinum". But, what I was told that this would be a "1 time courtesy situation". It seem that this offer is for new customers or for existing customers which do not have Platinum HD at present (hence, the downgrade recommendation noted in this blog and a similar one on the DISH Network HD blog).

I mentioned to them that it was not fair to charge Platinum HD customers $10 extra, for a service they are providing to other existing customer/new customers for free. I had to get the agent to talk with their supervisor to affect the change, so this was not easy. But, 30 minutes later I was able to get it done.

So, the mileage will vary in getting this done. It seems they will just do it for people; no questions asked or they will make it a drawn out experience. Let's just hope then end result of all this is that when DISH adds new HD channels that we do not have to go through Tech Support each time to get the new channel activated.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I got PlatimumHHD like I told them to, but they lowered my program packed from classic 250 to 200. I didn't ask for it. The CSRS are IDIOTS!!! So in a few weeks I'm heading to U-verse. I'm sick of Charlie & his rinky dink company.


Actually, when I go through my bill it should up as Gold 200 + Premium (gives you all the Encore Channels plus TMC-W and TMCX-W) with effectively is Gold 250. Then, my bill has Gold HD, and now "HD & Platinum". I will say the billing gets more confusing. And I though cable billing or phone company billing was bad.

I wonder how hard is it for them to list things out on a clear and concise manner. But, because DISH chose to use colors (bronze, silver, gold, platinum), on stadard definition, HD and Turbo HD packages trying to keep one straight from another is difficult for customers; not to mention customer support. I wish DISH would have left well enough along and stayed away from the color coding for their three series of packages.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

nmetro said:


> If you do that, then you get hit with a $5 programming downgrade fee.
> 
> So, based upon what I am reading here, if one already has Platinum HD, they are going to get charged $10 a month for the service; while those who have Gold HD, and they add Platinum HD, will not be charged $10 a month?
> 
> Usually, DISH send out a notice about fee changes; I suspect did not get one. Maybe because I am a Platinum HD subscriber to begin with.


I just went online and deleted my Platinum HD (which left Gold HD) and got the free 3 months of HBO/Showtime. I checked my programming guide and the Platinum channels were now in red. I then called the Dish CSR and told him I wanted the "free Platinum HD offer" and to make sure I was not charged the $5.00 fee because I didn't "downgrade" my programming. He did that, and also gave me a $5.00 credit for the 1/2 month that was already billed for Platinum.

So it can be done for existing Platinum customers...:hurah:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> Effectively, this is a bad business practice, as DISH is not telling their customers what they are doing about pricing. If people do not monitor these forums, then they are being charged $10 for a service per month, that they should not being charged for. This is the kind of stuff that make for class action suits.
> 
> I do not mind paying a $5 a month downgrade fee. But, to have to contact someone in the Philippines or India and try to explain this sorted mess goes beyond words. That is, tell someone I want to eliminate all my HD programming and then add back all my HD programming. How silly does that sound?
> 
> Any company with reputable practices would change their billing system such that the service would show up a $0, not continuing charging people $10. And, in this case for thousands of people who do not know about this change; DISH is making an extra $10 per month if they don't do anything, or a $5 one time charge if they decide to do something. There is a word for this; it is called fraud. And once the legal world gets wind of this, and other DISH pricing practices, expect a class action suit in the near future.


Well Remember the Platinum for free was supposed to be for "New" users. Going forward it will be for new users as an incentive, to join Dish. You are reading about the flurry of activity caused over a SNAFU on the Dish website, that forgot to include the "New" users only for this incentive, and everybody and his brother that has had Platinum, trying to get it for FREE. This oversite on the website has been corrected and will take a little time to trickle through all the CSR sites and shifts. 
I bet by this time next week, the Call Centers, Chat Rooms and the website for adding and changing programing will fixed, and those that didn't get a chance to jump in on this SNAFU will get shafted, trying to make the switch. This all goes back to rewarding current users vs making inviting offers for "New" users. New users always get the better deals, this was one chance for current users to get the same deal, thanks to somebody forgetting one little word..... "NEW"


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Well Remember the Platinum for free was supposed to be for "New" users. Going forward it will be for new users as an incentive, to join Dish. You are reading about the flurry of activity caused over a SNAFU on the Dish website, that forgot to include the "New" users only for this incentive, and everybody and his brother that has had Platinum, trying to get it for FREE. This oversite on the website has been corrected and will take a little time to trickle through all the CSR sites and shifts.
> I bet by this time next week, the Call Centers, Chat Rooms and the website for adding and changing programing will fixed, and those that didn't get a chance to jump in on this SNAFU will get shafted, trying to make the switch. This all goes back to rewarding current users vs making inviting offers for "New" users. New users always get the better deals, this was one chance for current users to get the same deal, thanks to somebody forgetting one little word..... "NEW"


If they limit this to new customers they'll piss off enough long time customers to end up with a net loss. I already have Platinum HD and I'm paid until mid August. Waiting for the dust to settle before calling. If they haven't done anything for long term customers like me by then I'll seriously consider leaving for good. I've always had their top tier packages. Do they really want me to go away?


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> Well Remember the Platinum for free was supposed to be for "New" users. ..... I bet by this time next week, the Call Centers, Chat Rooms and the website for adding and changing programing will fixed, and those that didn't get a chance to jump in on this SNAFU will get shafted, trying to make the switch. .....


 No, the Platinum HD add-on went away on August 1, 2009 when they re-aligned all their packages/pricing. The "free" is not just for new users, there was no SNAFU and the only people who are going to feel "shafted" are the ones who don't ask for what they're entitled to under the new package lineup. (See post 83 in this thread.) With the new packages the Platinum HD channels were made to look like a "free" bonus for new subs. The reality is: the Platinum HD add-on is gone, and no one should be paying for it after 8/1/2009.

Did Dish Network hope existing Platinum HD subs would keep paying $10/month in perpetuity? Probably. Was that a realistic expectation? Probably not. Will there be a new $10/month fee tied to HD in some way in the future - This is America - What a Country! - you can probably bet on it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I realize you made a post. You may want to ready Mulitchannel News, as well as the New updated Dish Network site. As well as several posts by others in this thread as well as the Free Platinum HD Thread on the what has happened in just the last week.

For those who haven't jumped and taken advantage of this little SNAFU, you had better do so quickly. As several Phone CSR's, Chat CSR's, have already been pointing out to users that the Website has been changed, and some Current users are finding out they can't get Platinum for free, most still are, and right now its pretty easy. Once the info trickles through though, more and more will NOT be able to get Platinum for Free, and by this time next week, you can lay good odds, that No Current Sub will be able to take advantage of this.
Dish, Cable, Phone companies, Direct, you name the company, you name the industry, has always rewarded/inticed new subs with discounts that current subs can't get.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The problem with thinking that PlatinumHD has gone away is that it hasn't according to Darryl and Darryl who run the Dish web site. They screwed up, but the fix was footnote 3 saying free PlatinumHD is only for new subscribers.

If it were to go away after a thought out policy shift, it would have been put in GoldHD and grandfathered for us subscribers to cheaper packages for $10 a month. Instead, it's a screwup.:nono:


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> I realize you made a post. You may want to ready Mulitchannel News, as well as the New updated Dish Network site.
> .....


 Why, thanks for the acknowledgment! 
I don't agree that's a limited time SNAFU and people are taking advantage of something they shouldn't. As for the Dish Network site - yeah, I look at it regularly and that's where I found out the programming packages had been re-aligned and the Platinum HD add-on is gone.

Can't you just take this for what it is - a re-alignment of packages that eliminates the separate $10/month fee for just the Platinum HD channels?

Good grief.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

phrelin said:


> The problem with thinking that PlatinumHD has gone away is that it hasn't ....


 Regardless of what footnote 3 says about only new customers, existing subs do not have the ability to add Platinum HD to their account for $10/month as it was prior to August 1, 2009. (A date that will apparently live in infamy).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

l8er said:


> Regardless of what footnote 3 says about only new customers, existing subs do not have the ability to add Platinum HD to their account for $10/month as it was prior to August 1, 2009. (A date that will apparently live in infamy).


My perception of the HD & Platinum was something like the 3 months of free HBO and Starz for new subscribers where you get the package. My bill adjustment shown online after the weird deductions reads:


> 08/04 HD & PLATINUM 08/04 TO 09/16 $14.33


So my assumption was that Platinum is still an add on. Of course I won't know for sure until my October PDF bill as the September bill will look like a "show all your work" math problem.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

l8er said:


> Why, thanks for the acknowledgment!
> I don't agree that's a limited time SNAFU and people are taking advantage of something they shouldn't. As for the Dish Network site - yeah, I look at it regularly and that's where I found out the programming packages had been re-aligned and the Platinum HD add-on is gone.
> 
> Can't you just take this for what it is - a re-alignment of packages that eliminates the separate $10/month fee for just the Platinum HD channels?
> ...


I am not trying to argue, what I am trying to point out, and this mainly for users that want to wait until their next billing cycle to call in. 
The Re-alignment of Aug 01, lasted less than a week. Changes have been made to it already, jump onboard now, before its to late. As this Re-alignment is NOT ongoing feature for current subs. So take advantage of the Re-Alignment NOW, before the trickle effect shuts it down on all fronts, for current users.

When I 1st read your thread over in the HD side, I was one of those who was going to wait until my billing cycle, as I use autopay, and wanted to make it easier, as I thought it was going to be a ongoing so why change early.

When I started reading about others people having problems, I jumped in and changed my account as well as my parents account. 
Two chats within 5 min's, one change happended as fast as I could type, the other account, CSR infromed me NO, 1st, but rewarded me with it as I was a Longtime Dish user.

So for those that are lucky enough to be reading these Forum's, take advantage of the Re-Alignment NOW, as the Re-alignment that was in effect Aug 1st, only lated a few days, before a NEW Re-alignment went into effect.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> .... The Re-alignment of Aug 01, lasted less than a week. ....


 It will last until the next price increase and package re-alignment about this time next year.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

l8er said:


> It will last until the next price increase and package re-alignment about this time next year.


Can you explain then why the website has already been updated, for new customers only? 
The $10 savings may only last, until the next re-alignment. For those that haven't taken advantage of this, don't wait, do it now. Current Platinum Subs, Call/Chat/use online programming, take advantage of this NOW, save money. Don't expect to make the change in Sept, or even next week, to save the $10 a month.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I called customer service and was told it was for new customers only.

I mentioned that I had "talked to several others who got it for free" and she changed me over to the Gold + Platinum service saving me $10/month.

Thanks, all!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> Can you explain then why the website has already been updated, for new customers only? ....


 To make new customers feel special? For existing customers there is no Platinum HD add-on available under the current (8/1/2009) package lineup.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I just did a chat and Miquel apparently reduced my monthly fee by $10. I have Everything Pack plus GoldHD and PlatinumHD plus locals & superstations plus lease fee on my 2nd receiver. Current charge is $133.97. Miquel scared the crap out of me when he said my new fee would be $180.97. Before I could reply he corrected in to $123.97 and said it would be effective on the bill to be issued next week. He also said that the price adjustment is one which has to be done manually. IOW, if you don't ask, you don't get it, apparently. He made the change in just a few seconds so I'm hoping he didn't screw up anything else.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

I was able to get the $10 off without calling customer service at all. I simply logged into my account, and removed my Platinum and Gold HD packages. Before the final confirmation, I then went back and was then able to add HD + Platinum for $10 a month instead of $20. As an added bonus, the site also offered me the HBO and Showtime free for three months deal, which is saving me an addtional $20 a month for the next three months.

Doing it this way didn't cause any channels to be turned off and was easier than calling or chatting, IMO. The only thing that remains to be seen is whether or not they try to charge me a $5 downgrade fee. If they do, I'll have to call to have it removed as I obviously haven't downgraded my programming.

- Anthony


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ARM07470 said:


> I was able to get the $10 off without calling customer service at all. I simply logged into my account, and removed my Platinum and Gold HD packages. Before the final confirmation, I then went back and was then able to add HD + Platinum for $10 a month instead of $20. As an added bonus, the site also offered me the HBO and Showtime free for three months deal, which is saving me an addtional $20 a month for the next three months.
> 
> Doing it this way didn't cause any channels to be turned off and was easier than calling or chatting, IMO. The only thing that remains to be seen is whether or not they try to charge me a $5 downgrade fee. If they do, I'll have to call to have it removed as I obviously haven't downgraded my programming.
> 
> - Anthony


A lot of people have been doing what you did, as an alternative to CSR roulette, more and more CSR's are telling Existing Platinum subs no.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

l8er said:


> To make new customers feel special? For existing customers there is no Platinum HD add-on available under the current (8/1/2009) package lineup.


I know you are being obtuse because you can, and its fun. Yes Aug 1st, Dish made a mistake that allowed those that pay attention to notifiy others, that was a way to get Platinum for free, for existing Platinum subs.
If there was "Really" no Platinum add on, all those channels would be included in a different Package, or it would just be free on its own, our bills would drop and people wouldn't have to call in to get them, there would be no need to call/chat/use the online system, to remove the add-on and then add the add-on back.

If Charlie and Dish wanted all current subs, to get Platinum for free, the $10 would just be dropped from you bill. Dish has already started making changes, media news sites that follow this stuff have made comments, about Dish's Snafu, and the changes they are making to keep this for new subs(and new Platinum subs) only.

As somebody that almost got burned on the 811, by obtuse users, ignoring how and when the 211 was going to be released, I maybe a little sensative. There are lots of users that only check these forums every so often. When they see comments and posts, that lead them to think Platinum is Free for ALL subs until next Aug, they might not jump on it right away, several have already posted that they will make the change starting with there next billing, not reading the rest of the posts, or reading more on how Dish is working on putting the breaks on existing subs from getting Platinum for free.
Granted Posts like your don't hurt anybody, it may only cost them $100 or so dollars in savings over the next year.

This is program is Marketing 101. Dish is enticing "New" subs to Platinum channels for free, so then they can charge them in the new pricing packages later, and drop the bill for the current subs, and still make more money, hoping that those that have gotten used to Platinum, will stay with it for $5.99, and those that currently have Platinum will jump for Joy with a price reduction.

So Please don't imply that Dish isn't working on keeping existing Platinum subs, from moving and getting it for free, like "New" subs.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't really know what I'm getting. I'm on annual billing so I can't make any changes on-line. I called and asked what was available. They offered a DVR upgrade but wouldn't do it without the DVR fee. Not paying it now with my 508, so that wasn't an option. Offered HD, don't need or want that. Asked about the $15 discount; they replied that was in the form of coupons for PPV movies which I haven't ordered in 5 years or more.

I guess the only thing I'm getting is a $10/mo discount. They said my renewal would be $518.00, so now I have to compare that to last year's bill.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My programming web page looks like this today:








From this, I'd conclude that Platinum comes with HD. Yet from the new subscriber page we have this:








This whole thread reinforces my view that Charlie may have the same problem I likely would have were I still working - an adversity to meetings. I'm assuming a memo went out explaining the August 1 changes. But based on what I learned about modern corporate life from my 40-something kids over the past decade, the odds of the memo being understandable to most of the employees is something like 1 in 100,000.

As I understand it, today in a corporate organization as complex as Dish, a draft of the memo should have been sent out to key employees in February (roughly providing six months lead time) for markup and notation using Word. Based on that process a new draft should have been issued in April for a series of meetings for Charlie and various VP's to conduct with the top 400 employees to develop clarity in the memo. After a near-final copy was drafted, it should have then been sent to a focus groups of CSR's in the U.S., India and the Philippines and focus groups of dealers in the US. A final draft would then be sent to all employees and dealers around July 1.

I understand that the manpower costs of this process would eat up most of the first year's revenue gain from the package changes, but that's the way it is.

Instead, the company's primary front doors were left blowing open and closed. Dish's web site was screwed up by Darryl and his other brother Darryl. And the CSR training was screwed up because Ernestine was on vacation

allowing existing subscribers like me to get a $10 per month package for free OR
causing many customers to get screwed out of $10 a month which will ultimately bite those old-time corporate thinkers in the ass.
We have seen this level of corporate communication failure going on for at least three years, now. My guess is this constant failure will be reflected in the quarterly results coming up.:nono:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

l8er said:


> It will last until the next price increase and package re-alignment about this time next year.


I won't be here by then.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

redelephants said:


> To all, I would like to advise you that after speaking with Corporate Customer Service about the platinum hd tier, normally charged at 10 dollars a month, that it is now included in the HD tier you sub to. After speaking with corportate for a few minutes they explained to me that CSRs apparantely are not understanding the information coming from the Corporate Office in regards to the changes that occured August 1st. I would like to let everyone know that I continually had problems with CSRs via chat trying to achieve the addition of the old Platinum Hd channels. There should be no reason that subs are having these problems and should have already had these channels added effective Aug. 1. I recommend if you continue to have problems getting these channels added that you call Corporate Customer Service immediately and let them know of the problems you are experiencing. The Corp CSR I spoke with was in complete disaray that the CSRs are causing us these problems and was very opologetic. They can be reached at 303-723-1000. I hope that this will further eliminate any confusion from this post foward.


Because we kind of have two threads going, thought I'd include this here also. Confirms my post (rant) above from yesterday about Dish corporate communications being screwed up as usual.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you figured on because you have HD with your classic package and you can now get the Platnium group of channels that you've never had before take a close look at the thread HDNet Movies - August 2009 Highlights. If you're into movies, there is a lot there. Even if you're not, each month there is a "sneak preview" of an independen film to be released in theaters the following day. This month it's Robin Williams next film. And they are showing three films as _A Tribute to Director Sergio Leone_.


----------



## jsfisher (Mar 24, 2003)

phrelin said:


> My programming web page looks like this today:


Did you notice they are charging you an extra buck for locals? Should be a $5.00 add-on instead of $5.99.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jsfisher said:


> Did you notice they are charging you an extra buck for locals? Should be a $5.00 add-on instead of $5.99.


No I didn't notice that, though this is the "Package" page created by Darryl and his other brother Darryl. On billing the CSR successfully adjusted my account so that it still will total correctly. But it will be two months before I have a PDF statement that will be really clear whether it will total correctly. While I'm sure the line items will be confusing as Charlie was one of the leaders in technology who can't seem to figure out a simple billing program, it should look like this,








​
What I'm not sure about is the DVR Advantage $3.00 deduction line item they used to take off which I have a feeling will disappear and I'll have to ask about. But I will have to watch now to see if somehow the locals end up on the bill at $5.99 in which case I'll have to complain because they were and still are offered for $5.00.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

jsfisher said:


> Did you notice they are charging you an extra buck for locals? Should be a $5.00 add-on instead of $5.99.


 Mine looks like that, too, and I just finished a live chat - where the CSR says locals are in my package for $5.00/month even though the Programming page in my account shows $5.99. 


> #####.: On your bill your locals are included in your everything package.
> #####.: You are not charged $5.99 for locals, they are $5.00.
> #####.: I apologize for any confusion.


 Guess we'll have to see how this shakes out in a few months.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

l8er said:


> Mine looks like that, too, and I just finished a live chat - where the CSR says locals are in my package for $5.00/month even though the Programming page in my account shows $5.99.
> 
> Guess we'll have to see how this shakes out in a few months.


Probably either Darryl or his other brother Darryl did a copy and paste with the wrong number.:grin:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

phrelin said:


> But I will have to watch now to see if somehow the locals end up on the bill at $5.99 in which case I'll have to complain because they were and still are offered for $5.00.


Yes, they are offered for $5/mon. But that doesn't mean everybody gets charged $5/mo for locals. If you get locals but have an annual sub to the basic package, your locals are $5.99. Several years ago, you could bundle Locals, Supers, and one remote network for $5.99 for the 1st, and $3 for the 2nd or 3rd. When remotes went poof, it became $5.99 for locals and $5.99 for supers. DISH being the way they are, people remained being billed $5.99 for locals unless they called to remove themselves from the "bundle" deal. Some CSRs would actually suggest it if they noticed. Your response is more likely a CSR that "knows it is only $5 more" and doesn't see the same thing you see. I know they don't see what I see online!!

Just like all the people that already sub to PlatinumHD can phone to cancel it, cancel basic HD programming if needed, and then get both for $10, you could probably get the bill reduced to have locals included as a line item "w/ locals" for $5. Sometimes, you're better off to let a confused CSR offer some credit for X months so they don't have to figure things out. As long as you see $5.99 and not "with" on your bill / recent activity, a CSR should be able to tell you why the $5.99 is there. AFAIK, annual, bundled with Supers, and locals without a Basic package are the only reasons remaining for locals to be $5.99. Could certainly be other reasons I don't know about.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

As I expected, they goofed. The on-line account status and statement due showed the old rate with no promo discount applied. Called CS, rep stumbled around for a bit trying to understand what I was saying even though the promo was noted in the account note but the balance due hadn't changed. Finally figured out what I was saying, then couldn't figure out how to fix it. "It'll be applied to your next bill." Uhhhh, thanks but that's a YEAR away. "Oh. Yeah, I'll be right back." (Cue Jeopardy theme).

Finally got it taken care, maybe. We'll see what the CC is actually billed for.

"Anything else I can do for you?"

Well, now that you mention it, what about this Cinemax promo I'm hearing about since I'm already signed up for Auto-Pay?

"You're eligible. It's added. Cinemax for a penny a year"

Cool beans.


Now, if I just had a TV to watch it on..........


----------

